# Brown Bread



## debodun (Nov 21, 2017)

Has anyone ever had canned brown bread? I remember decades ago my mom buying it and I got a hankering for it (with cream cheese spread). I looked in the local supermarket, but didn't see any. I asked the manager and he said, "We got rid of all that old-fashioned stuff years ago."

B&M still markets it (they are well-known for canned baked beans), but you can only order online from their page - also there is a minimum order amount. I can't order online (no credit card). I am also no great shakes as a baker as well as requiring specialty flours and baking containers which I also do not know where to obtain. I tried doing a web search to see where it might be around here in a brick-and-mortar store. Results - inconclusive.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2017)

I've had it and I still see it in the grocery store next to the B&M beans.  

I always thought it was a little bit expensive and a little bit tough textured.

I would head for the in store bakery and pick up a couple of fresh baked bran muffins.

Good luck!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2017)

I've had that, never liked it. The canned bread I adored was:



Or Crosse & Blackwell brand date nut bread. Spread with cream cheese it was wonderful!, neither are being made anymore. 

Some blog said the Vermont Country Store had it; very expensive and it was awful. It was made by some company just for them.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 21, 2017)

We had this discussion a few weeks ago on another site I am on. Everyone was saying that our local Safeway carries it but I looked and didn`t find it. Only found the B&M Baked Beans. I`ll have to ask on there if anybody actually found it.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2017)

I can get it in New Jersey at most stores but it is seasonal. They have it with raisins and without. I agree with Aunt Bea,it is on the expensive side.


----------



## dollie (Nov 21, 2017)

amazon and ebay has  brown bread


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 21, 2017)

I forgot about that bread.  Used to love it when I was a kid.  I believe it had dates in it.  I'll check the stores here.  Would  like to try it again.  Thanks for triggering a memory, deb.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 2, 2018)

We had B&M Brown Bread a lot growing up in New England. I liked butter and/or cream cheese on it. Saturday night ham and beans with Brown Bread.
 I can find it in our base commissary however last time I was in it had been moved to the closeout aisle so I grabbed the last two cans in case they discontinued it.
I have found it at Harris Teeter but expensive.
There are some things I would gather when I visited Massachusetts. Brown Bread, Marshmallow Fluff in the white plastic jar and blue cover, salt cod, and sometimes lobster in a can.
I've never seen the date nut bread but I love to make it. I use dates in oatmeal with walnuts.


----------



## Senex (Feb 14, 2018)

debodun said:


> Has anyone ever had canned brown bread? I remember decades ago my mom buying it and I got a hankering for it (with cream cheese spread). I looked in the local supermarket, but didn't see any. I asked the manager and he said, "We got rid of all that old-fashioned stuff years ago."
> 
> B&M still markets it (they are well-known for canned baked beans), but you can only order online from their page - also there is a minimum order amount. I can't order online (no credit card). I am also no great shakes as a baker as well as requiring specialty flours and baking containers which I also do not know where to obtain. I tried doing a web search to see where it might be around here in a brick-and-mortar store. Results - inconclusive.
> 
> View attachment 44931



Its sold all over the Internet. Open a bank account (or better yet a credit union free checking account), get their *debit* card, and learn how to do online shopping. Buying local is fine and dandy, but having to only buy local is the pits!


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2018)

I found it at a market about 10 miles away.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 17, 2018)

I just found it the other day at one of our two local markets.


----------

